# System startet nicht mehr nach emerge -ev world

## kami22

Hallo Leute ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein Gentoo System auf einer ext3-Platte, davon habe ich ein Image gemacht.

Dieses Image hat ein 2.6.35 Kernel drauf und gcc Version 4.3. Als CPU ist ein Via C3 Nehemiah eingebaut. 

Boote ich das System klappt alles super ich kann mit Knoppix CHROOTEN oder direkt den Rechner mit Grub und dem Kernel booten.

MAche ich nun aber mal ein Update um alle Software auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen, dann kriege ich danach immer beim Booten einen Kernel Panic.

EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (hdc1): recovery complete

EXT3-fs (hdc1): mounted filesystems with writeback data mode

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 22:1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 368k freed

Kernel panic - not syncing: Attemped to kill init!

Pid: 1, comm: init Not tainted 2.6.35.3 #2

Call Trace: 

Ich habe den GCC gleich gelassen und verwende auch dasselbe Kernel und dasselbe GRUB wie vorher. Das einzige was ich neu gemacht habe ist einmal emerge -ev system und emerge -ev world durchlaufen zu lassen.

Wenn ich mit Knoppix nun in das System chrooten möchten, dann kriege ich immer "Ungültiger Maschinencode"

Das war vorher auhc nicht der Fall. (CFLAGS: march=c3 -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" MAKEOPTS="-j2")

Woran kann sowas liegen, ich gehe von einer ganz simplen Lösung aus, da ich das System seit Monaten nicht mehr geupdatet habe und irgendeine Synchronisierung (revdep-rebuild) oder so nur vergessen habe. Bitte gebt mir Tipps bin jetzt shcon seit 2 Wochen dabei.

Vielen Dank 

Gruß kami

----------

## mv

Die Fehler klingen eigentlich nach falscher Architektur: Bist Du sicher, dass Du -march=c3 brauchst und nicht z.B. -march=c3-2? Im Zweifelsfall lieber -march=native benutzen... (und nebenbei: Das -mtune=generic schadet hier eher, als dass es nützt. Oder hast Du einen bestimmten Grund dafür?)

----------

